# new pony checklist & rountine



## sarahs22 (5 January 2014)

Hi, I am looking to buy my first pony and would like a good list of what I will need.  I have started one but want to check I haven't missed anything, can anyone give me a god list of what I actually need!  He will live out most of the time.  Also any suggestions as he has lived out with a previous owner but now lives in/out on a yard, will he be ok to go back out again alone?  Also what type of fencing is best?  and finally he is a welsh sec D who currently has some chaff and feed and is shod, will he continue to need feed and be shod as I have read that hardy types do not always need shoes and additional feed?  obviously I will get the farrier in.  thank you.


----------



## neweventer (5 January 2014)

The list of things you need can be as long or as short as you like. If he's living out basics to think about are water supply - do you need to have buckets or is there a trough?, catching equioement - headcollars, lead ropes and some basic rugs if you intend on rugging up.
If he is coming in some nights your list just got longer - mucking out equipment - wheelies, forks, brushes , haynets, feed buckets, feed bins, grooming kits (get a basic one)
Quite a few things to buy before you even think about sitting on him.
Its not ideal for him to be out on his own, some will cope, but that seems to be it, "cope". Obviously they are heard animals and really need others around them.
The fencing issue - are you setting up at home or on your own land? Post and rail is best but expensive. I have electric fencing which works well.


----------



## hnmisty (5 January 2014)

Being shod or not depends on things like how much work on hard/rough surfaces you will be doing. Obviously hacking out once a week will wear a lot less than hacking out every day. 

Feeding again will depend on workload and the quality of grazing you have.


----------



## catroo (5 January 2014)

For a first pony I'd definitely recommend keeping him at a livery yard, even if grass livery, so you have other people around to advise you.

A welsh pony should be fine living out but will need company and decent shelter in the field or fields. I prefer hedges for fencing but obviously this isn't always possible so you need good strong post and rail. I'd also have some electric fence available so you can section off part of the paddock if needed.

Basics include buckets, head collar, lead rope, grooming kit, tack, couple of turnout rugs, a cooler rug, first aid kit, wheel barrow, fork, shovel. 

He may not need feed and unless he is underweight I'd not give any to begin with while you get use to each other and he settles, good quality hay/haylage should be enough.

Shoes depends on his feet and the amount of work you'll be doing. A good farrier would be best place to advise.


----------

